# 2015 Audi RS7 by Steve Cook



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

another one under the knife, system layout:

custom pillars using esotar tweeters
custom door pods using esotars 4" mids
custom door pods using.........not sure yet
sutom enclosure using a custom 10" dyna sub

tru tech c7.4t modded amp for tweeters and mids
tru tech SB6 modded amp for midbass and sub
helix pro dsp
zen interface
tributaries reference 8 rca and speaker cables

stealth SQ system


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I am in !!! Gonna be cool !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh my. +sub


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

should be nice, this will be the 4th car we have done together in the last 14 months, he knows what i like and expect

pics coming soon


----------



## willis36 (Apr 12, 2013)

Subbed. You sir, have great tastes in vehicles and gear!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

willis36 said:


> Subbed. You sir, have great tastes in vehicles and gear!


thanks


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

RS7 is one of my favorite cars. I have an S8 in mind, so I am going to be following this very carefully.


----------



## slayersazen (Jul 25, 2018)

Defo subbed...will be exciting too see!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

some pics


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

the amps


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

coming together


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

i am a huge fan as most know of dynaudio, always use the dyna esotar 110 tweeter in my cars, however, the rs7 is getting there very best tweeter out of the $84k consequence home speakers


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Porsche said:


> the amps


Since when does this forum allow pornography?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mids and mid bass going in


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

progress


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

cool stuff


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m in for this as well - did I miss where you stated what mid bass that was - apologies if I overlooked it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I’m in for this as well - did I miss where you stated what mid bass that was - apologies if I overlooked it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


morel, everything else is is dyna esotar


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool! I may not have seen that particular model before - looks fantastic. I’m looking forward to seeing the trunk layout and how the sub gets finished off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Subd


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

coming together


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Was at Audio X yesterday checking on getting my truck done. Steve Cook was not there so I didn't get his thoughts on what to do or an estimate. I did see your car in the install bay! Looks great.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Holly hot hell this gotta be one of fav builds of all time! Just damnnnnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Cobalt232 said:


> Was at Audio X yesterday checking on getting my truck done. Steve Cook was not there so I didn't get his thoughts on what to do or an estimate. I did see your car in the install bay! Looks great.


my advice is tell him your main goal and let him run with it, he's done 4 cars for me in the last 14 months and i am very pleased, we disagree sometimes but he's a good dude


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

closer


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Porsche said:


> my advice is tell him your main goal and let him run with it, he's done 4 cars for me in the last 14 months and i am very pleased, we disagree sometimes but he's a good dude



He called me Tuesday morning and discussed some options. Not looking to do as much as you, but he said he can build me something in my price range that will sound great. I even have 3 NIB Sinfoni amps we may work in to the build. Since he is not familiar with my truck, 2016 Titan XD he would like to see it to have more ideas of what he can fit.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cobalt232 said:


> He called me Tuesday morning and discussed some options. Not looking to do as much as you, but he said he can build me something in my price range that will sound great. I even have 3 NIB Sinfoni amps we may work in to the build. Since he is not familiar with my truck, 2016 Titan XD he would like to see it to have more ideas of what he can fit.


^ Fletcher! Glad to see you're still in the game, man! Give me a shout sometime after you get up and running and I'll be happy to lend a hand with the tune if you want. Peace, dude!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Cobalt232 said:


> He called me Tuesday morning and discussed some options. Not looking to do as much as you, but he said he can build me something in my price range that will sound great. I even have 3 NIB Sinfoni amps we may work in to the build. Since he is not familiar with my truck, 2016 Titan XD he would like to see it to have more ideas of what he can fit.


sinfoni, nice amps, which ones. what speakers?


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

They are the PRESTO amps. 2 channel. I had planed to put them in my G37 but never got to it. 50/72 watts at 12/14.4 volts. Bridged 1 x 250 at 4 ohms. Never have put power on them. I have one Audible Physics AR3K that I was going to use as a center channel in my car. Wish I had 2 spares and I would use those for my truck build. They sound great, to me, in my car. I also have the matching 6.5 mid bass in my car.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Specs. on the amps. Just not sure it will be enough for the 2 way build. Maybe bridge 2 for the mid bass and one for the tweeters?

POWER SUPPLY: 9-15Vcc

STANDBY CURRENT: <1.2A

INPUT SENSIVITY: 0.4-8V

INPUT IMPEDANCE: 48KΩ

OUTPUT POWER 4Ω @ 12V/14.4V: 50/72Wx2

OUTPUT POWER 2Ω @ 14.4V: 125Wx2

OUTPUT POWER MONO 4Ω @ 14.4V: 250Wx1

FREQUENCY RESPONSE: ±dB 10Hz-30KHz

SIGNAL/NOISE RATIO: <90dB

DIMENSIONS (WXHXD): 226x40x187mm

WEIGHT: 2.0Kg


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Cobalt232 said:


> I have one Audible Physics AR3K that I was going to use as a center channel in my car. Wish I had 2 spares and I would use those for my truck build. They sound great, to me, in my car. I also have the matching 6.5 mid bass in my car.


I can’t speak to the AR3K, but the AR3A’s that I have sound excellent. Really natural. They’re under-rated in my opinion.

I have some really high end mids too. They’re not the best you can get but they punch way above their weight.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b138/bikinpunk/Speaker Testing/Audible Physics AR3K/b42104ea.jpg


Don't know if this will work, but here is a picture of what I have.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

That build looks amazing. I dearly miss my TRU C-7.4T. Can’t wait to hear your thoughts once you hear it.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

ErinH said:


> ^ Fletcher!  Glad to see you're still in the game, man! Give me a shout sometime after you get up and running and I'll be happy to lend a hand with the tune if you want. Peace, dude!


Yea still in. You know me I never swap stuff around. I will give you a call when it get's finished. May be awhile before I get it done. $$$$$$$


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

TomT said:


> That build looks amazing. I dearly miss my TRU C-7.4T. Can’t wait to hear your thoughts once you hear it.


we are getting close, will update when she's done


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

closer


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Geez Porshe that is just absolutely beautiful! That baby will sound amazing, just a sweet ride and a sweet install


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

gumbeelee said:


> Geez Porshe that is just absolutely beautiful! That baby will sound amazing, just a sweet ride and a sweet install
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


i hope so, thanks


----------



## Bigman79 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sweet build, that’s going to sound awesome man!


----------



## TXBoudy (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Love this car and install. Cool stuff!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Love this car and install. Cool stuff!


thanks, tuning starts tomorrow, hope it goes well


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

car is done and tuned, steve says it sounds very nice. picking her up tomorrow, review coming


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm home after a 2.5hr drive home, the car is absolutely stunning, massive sound stage, width and depth. dynamic and transparent as hell. the vocals and midrange are as natural and realistic that i have heard in a car traveling at 80mph down the highway. steve has done 4 cars for me 18 months and really knocked this one out of the park


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Incredible vehicle. Congrats!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Glad you're happy with the result, incredible install and beautiful car. Enjoy it!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

these tweeters are absolutely stunning, they blend with the mids for a huge stage, very holographic and natural


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very sweet setup and install!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Porsche said:


> these tweeters are absolutely stunning, they blend with the mids for a huge stage, very holographic and natural



If you don't mind me asking, how much does a set of those tweeters run, if thy can even be purchased separately? They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much does a set of those tweeters run, if thy can even be purchased separately? They are absolutely beautiful!


$5500-$6k


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Porsche said:


> $5500-$6k


Are they silk domes or are they some sort of exotic dome? They're very sexy, just curious about Dynaudio's reasoning behind the MSRP price.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Porsche said:


> $5500-$6k


Cool. Actually less than I was anticipating. Thanks.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Cool. Actually less than I was anticipating. Thanks.


i have another pair,NIB i may sell if you want them


----------



## TXBoudy (Aug 12, 2018)

Porsche said:


> $5500-$6k





Porsche said:


> i have another pair,NIB i may sell if you want them


Hmm... I might be on the wrong DIY forum. :laugh::laugh:


----------

